# Van protection - 'car' port or cover?



## swicky (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, still pretty new to this motorhoming lark and 1 year in it's clear that just leaving my van on the drive is making the roof in particular very dirty, and that's not to easy to clean is it?  Do most people (who don't have a spare garage) cover their vans in winter, or, if you have the space to build a 'car' port (I do), is that far better?  A cover would obviosly be a lot cheaper, but how hard are they to get on and off?  I don't have a big van -only 6m long (Peugeout Autosleeper Talisman).

Any help appreciated!!

Swicky


----------



## Mothman (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi ya Swicky i would go for the carport everytime as you can then check the oil tyres do maitenance on your Motorhome all without getting rained on and as you rightly say it protects the roof especially if there are trees about,

Barrrington b,


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 4, 2011)

swicky said:


> Hi everyone, still pretty new to this motorhoming lark and 1 year in it's clear that just leaving my van on the drive is making the roof in particular very dirty, and that's not to easy to clean is it?  Do most people (who don't have a spare garage) cover their vans in winter, or, if you have the space to build a 'car' port (I do), is that far better?  A cover would obviosly be a lot cheaper, but how hard are they to get on and off?  I don't have a big van -only 6m long (Peugeout Autosleeper Talisman).
> 
> Any help appreciated!!
> 
> Swicky


 
Hey Swicky, be careful who you take advice of, that Barrington sees moths attacking him lol, dont tell him i told you tho lol


----------



## Mothman (Sep 4, 2011)

:scared: DiD somebody say MOTHS:baby:



kimbowbill said:


> Hey Swicky, be careful who you take advice of, that Barrington sees moths attacking him lol, dont tell him i told you tho lol


----------



## Dezi (Sep 4, 2011)

swicky said:


> Hi everyone, still pretty new to this motorhoming lark and 1 year in it's clear that just leaving my van on the drive is making the roof in particular very dirty, and that's not to easy to clean is it?  Do most people (who don't have a spare garage) cover their vans in winter, or, if you have the space to build a 'car' port (I do), is that far better?  A cover would obviosly be a lot cheaper, but how hard are they to get on and off?  I don't have a big van -only 6m long (Peugeout Autosleeper Talisman).
> 
> Any help appreciated!!
> 
> Swicky


 
Hi, I have a garage, but the door height is to low for the van, so I built built a car port in front of the garage.

Just some of the advantages to keeping the van under a car port.:-

Van has constant draft so dries quicker so less Water. Less water  = less chance of rusting.

Vehicles in the road have ice on the windscreen, never happens to the van.

Able to work on the van in any weather.

Dezi


----------



## Mothman (Sep 4, 2011)

As Dezi says,, i raised my roof of my garage and my Motorhome is now snug in the workshop, if you have the space to build then use it,


----------



## Firefox (Sep 5, 2011)

Roofs are not too bad to clean using a small aluminium step ladder and the local jet wash.


----------



## herbenny (Sep 5, 2011)

Wish we had somewhere decent to park our campervan to protect it from the weather etc.  We have to park it on the main road where I live, its surrounded by trees, and it doesnt please me when the drunks on a friday night are walking home and suddenly take an interest.  :mad2:


----------



## tan-all-over (Sep 5, 2011)

*Carport or cover*

I agree,......go for the carport much better for working on the M/Home. Ours started life as a small carport and as we 
changed from a land rover to a caravan it had to grow higher. Then when we changed from the caravan to a motor home it had to grow even higher. Its now  more like a small barn. lol. There is electric laid on so we can plug in and charge batteries and use tools etc. Also we have put double gates on the front and put sides and a back to it. It is at the back of the house in the garden so out of sight.


----------



## herbenny (Sep 5, 2011)

*I spoke far too soon*



herbenny1 said:


> Wish we had somewhere decent to park our campervan to protect it from the weather etc.  We have to park it on the main road where I live, its surrounded by trees, and it doesnt please me when the drunks on a friday night are walking home and suddenly take an interest.  :mad2:


 
I spoke too soon .:mad2:...just come home from work walked past my campervan and noticed a big crack in the wing mirror and it kicked in.  My day has just gone from bad to worse.   Its obvious its no accident as the mirror was not on the road side.  Why do people have to do things like that ??? .....I just dont understand it :sad:


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 5, 2011)

herbenny1 said:


> I spoke too soon .:mad2:...just come home from work walked past my campervan and noticed a big crack in the wing mirror and it kicked in.  My day has just gone from bad to worse.   Its obvious its no accident as the mirror was not on the road side.  Why do people have to do things like that ??? .....I just dont understand it :sad:


 
awwwww, thats r8 bad, listen, what goes around comes around, something will happen to them, might not be today, tomora or next week, but something will happen, they are pure Bees 

Jenxx


----------



## Mothman (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear that,, sign of times unfortunatly,, these people are mindless scrotes just mindless:mad2:


----------



## Squibby (Sep 5, 2011)

Covers are easy fitted if you have a decent lenght of rope attached at each corner tigh the end into a knot to give it a bit of weight to aid throwing the ropes over from one side of the van to the other. slide into position and secure job done, not to easey if you have aireals roof box or solar pannel and roof lights to take into account though.

But if you have the money got for the car port, may be worth asking the planners about the height though some areas will let you build almost anything and others are real sticklers for rules. The car port will also have the advantage of adding value to your house, and yoou can park the car under it when out in the van.

Squibby.


----------



## herbenny (Sep 5, 2011)

Squibby said:


> Covers are easy fitted if you have a decent lenght of rope attached at each corner tigh the end into a knot to give it a bit of weight to aid throwing the ropes over from one side of the van to the other. slide into position and secure job done, not to easey if you have aireals roof box or solar pannel and roof lights to take into account though.
> 
> But if you have the money got for the car port, may be worth asking the planners about the height though some areas will let you build almost anything and others are real sticklers for rules. The car port will also have the advantage of adding value to your house, and yoou can park the car under it when out in the van.
> 
> Squibby.


 
Hi Squibby

Thanks for your reply ....I think it may well have to be a cover as a car port is not an option as I live in a mid terrace house with no vehicle access to my house.  Looking for a cover for a renault trafic if you or anybody knows of someone selling one. 

Thanks 

Jac


----------



## theteapackets (Sep 6, 2011)

Firefox said:


> Roofs are not too bad to clean using a small aluminium step ladder and the local jet wash.


 
Is it ok to use a jetwash, I've always been worried that the joint seals might not take that kind of pressure ???


----------



## tan-all-over (Sep 6, 2011)

*Carport or cover*

Sorry to read your post herbenny1 its so sad to hear of this kind of thing. They must be brain dead to do this kind of thing to other peoples cars/motorhomes. Just wish we could catch them at the time......and yes i would take the law into my own hands, sod the end result. Hope it turns out ok for you. Chris  :sad:


----------



## maingate (Sep 6, 2011)

theteapackets said:


> Is it ok to use a jetwash, I've always been worried that the joint seals might not take that kind of pressure ???



Do not use a jet washer on a coachbuilt. You are right about damaging the joint seals.

I use a garden hose with an adjustable nozzle that I bought for about £1 from Wilkinsons. It varies from a fine mist to a good strong (but not too strong) jet of water.


----------



## Muninn (Sep 6, 2011)

Someone above mentioned planning (sorry I'm using my phone so not easy to quote), but I think you don't need permission for anything less than 2.5m high. There's footprint area to take into account, but smaller garages fit fine. Check yer local council website, ours has a planning queries page with FAQs.

I'm trying to get my garage built ready for winter. It was an old shed I got for nowt (!), made from panels screwed onto a heavy timber frame. Needs putting on a layer of blocks to get the height right, but should be perfect. Well better than on the road anyway. Just need to make an access of the side road and chop a couple of leylandii first...


----------



## Firefox (Sep 6, 2011)

You can use a jet washer so long as you don't put it too close to the body. Obviously, the further you keep it away from the body, the less the pressure will be.

I use it all the time on mine, which admittedly is a panel van, but I do have vulnerable seals with non drying mastic under the rooflights and other areas. Clearly I am not going to hold the jet 2 inches away from the seal and blow all the mastic out ;-)  Working from a step ladder it will generally be 2 to 3 feet away and not directed at any seals. Just use common sense and you'll be fine


----------

